# fish finder



## bowmaniac (Feb 4, 2006)

Looking to purchase a new fish finder this year .Mainly fish inland lakes Trying to stay under 500dollars but can go up a little Any advice appreciated.


----------



## meyers9163 (Apr 1, 2010)

bowmaniac said:


> Looking to purchase a new fish finder this year .Mainly fish inland lakes Trying to stay under 500dollars but can go up a little Any advice appreciated.



Bass Pro has a Helix 7 SI on sale for about $699? Think it was a $100 rebate. For about that price point I don’t think there’s a better option? Believe it’s the G3N mega SI option too. Last years models which is the newest. I’ll see if I can find it.


----------



## meyers9163 (Apr 1, 2010)

https://www.basspro.com/shop/en/humminbird-helix-7-chirp-mega-si-gps-g3-fishfinder-chartplotter


I would consider this is able to stretch upwards to that dollar amount. I get it though if not.


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

You should wait for the Bass Pro spring fishing classic and pick up a Lowrance Hook with a Navionics+ east chart. They are going to have the Lowrance hook 9 inch with the tripleshot transducer on sale for $499.97.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

bowmaniac said:


> Looking to purchase a new fish finder this year .Mainly fish inland lakes Trying to stay under 500dollars but can go up a little Any advice appreciated.


Just got the Bas Pro flier for 3/12-4/1,great sale on last year model's. Bought my Garmin last year for $400 off. Look's like the same good deal's this year on all 3 brand's. Might be worth the wait.


----------



## MICK FISH (May 10, 2010)

I have a Humminbird Helix 7 GPS but no SI. I love it and think it is right in your budget.


----------



## bowmaniac (Feb 4, 2006)

thanks for the replies think im going with meyers 9163 suggestion


----------

